# Wendell



## Tony

I just got a message about @woodman6415. He was in a motorcycle wreck, not sure how bad yet, hopefully not. Everyone say a prayer to whatever God you hold to for him, he's a good guy and a great friend of mine.

Reactions: Sincere 19


----------



## ripjack13

Wow. Just wow. I hope everything turns out for the better.
Good thoughts coming in.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony, I sure hope he's ok. Am really looking forward to seeing him again at the end of this month......... Best wishes for him............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

Prayers sent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek

Prayers sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

They have him somewhat stabilized, it's going to be a long road. He is still in critical condition, has some more surgeries coming Monday. Keep up the good thoughts and prayers guys!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 10


----------



## Steve in VA

Very sorry to hear that! We will keep him and his family in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## TimR

Damn that sucks. Thoughts and prayers to ya Wendell. I’d pretty much always had a bike, loved the feeling, but had someone pull in front of me in 2013 and it ended my relationship with bikes.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Prayers sent! Tell him we're all thinking about him and sending prayers!


----------



## Mike1950

Oh NO, just got home. Prayers from us.


----------



## rocky1

Hate hearing that, prayers goin out for the old fart.


----------



## Nature Man

So hate to hear this! He's been a great contributor on WB. Hoping and praying he has a full recovery! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just saw this, prayers to our comrad. Been riding all my life, still ride, I think about this every time I'm on my bike. But I love riding and wont stop, it's something I truly enjoy. Many of my friends have been in this situation, the docs put em back together and they get through the therapy and ride again. 
Most importantly I hope he's going to be ok and back with us soon. Keep us informed Tony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

Just got a message from Wendell's wife, he is stable but has a very long road to recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## TimR

Ugh that just stinks. Keep us posted George and we’ll keep the prayers going.


----------



## barry richardson

So sorry to hear this, thanks for keeping us posted Tony....


----------



## T. Ben

That sucks, hope all ends well.


----------



## Lou Currier

Praying...my friend and I were just talking yesterday as to how dangerous it is getting to ride his bike anymore.


----------



## DKMD

Best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery!


----------



## Tony

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes, I know he and his family appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## TimR

Tony said:


> They got most of the bleeding stopped except they think there is still a hole in his lung. His brain is okay so that's a huge win I think. He had a bath, hopefully by the type of nurse we all wish for. His blood pressure is still a problem, working on that. His surgery has been put off until Tuesday because of the blood pressure. Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes, I know he and his family appreciate it!


Encouraging news Tony!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good to hear. Prayers keep coming!


----------



## Rocking RP

Prayers to our friend.


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks Tony and George. I'm a rider as well and this stinks. Prayers to all the family, doctors, staff, etc.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers

Praying for the Lord to heal Wendell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Definitely praying for him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm concerned as everyone is, but I'm also confident that he's gonna be ok in time. Waiting for the day we hear his words about what happened. 
Prayers for you Wendell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm concerned as everyone is, but I'm also confident that he's gonna be ok in time. Waiting for the day we hear his words about what happened.
> Prayers for you Wendell.



You and me both brother.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

He's going into surgery now, say a prayer guys.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Steve in VA

We all have him in our thoughts and prayers!!

Thanks for keeping us updated Tony!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony

Just heard from his wife. Surgery went well. He's going to be laid up for quite awhile, but so far so good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Just heard from his wife. Surgery went well. He's going to be laid up for quite awhile, but so far so good.


Great

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's good news. Thanks for keeping us up to date with everything


----------



## TimR

That is good news. Do you think he’d guess the sender if we sent some wood instead of flowers?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR

The more I think about it...I think it would be nice. We could have whoever wants to send something small (a piece of wood or something small made of wood) but special, and wrap with a note to him. @Tony , are you close enough or is anyone close enough to hand deliver? We could then send your contribution to that person to collect. If needs sent, I’m game to help on that.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tim, your first post got me thinking...write the get well on a pen blank, bottle stopper blank, whatever....... @Tony or @AgainstThe Grain ? Timing needs to be correct; don't want this to be a downer!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

I have some thoughts on this, I will get back to it tonight after work.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony

Sorry about the delay guys.

First off and most importantly, thanks to everyone for all your concern, prayers and well wishes. I appreciate the hell out of it and I know he and his family do as well. 
Tim, I think that's a great idea, Thank You! @AgainstThe Grain is much closer than me and has volunteered to receive and hold anything until the proper time. I do think the timing is very important, too soon and it will frustrate the crap out of him, I totally get that. Wendell isn't going to be able to stand or walk for quite some time, George told me he's going to set up a mini lathe in his Shop for Wendell to use when he's ready. I think anything people would want to send would mean a ton to him, a note would mean as much or more than anything else. I can't overstate how much we all appreciate everyone's obvious concern. Thanks guys!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Tony 
I have Shane's addy. We just send everything to him?


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony
> I have Shane's addy. We just send everything to him?



No, wrong person. @AgainstThe Grain is George. I know it's confusing, but his is capitalized.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oops. Ok. Can you PM me his address?


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oops. Ok. Can you PM me his address?



Incoming

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Sorry about the delay guys.
> 
> First off and most importantly, thanks to everyone for all your concern, prayers and well wishes. I appreciate the hell out of it and I know he and his family do as well.
> Tim, I think that's a great idea, Thank You! @AgainstThe Grain is much closer than me and has volunteered to receive and hold anything until the proper time. I do think the timing is very important, too soon and it will frustrate the crap out of him, I totally get that. Wendell isn't going to be able to stand or walk for quite some time, George told me he's going to set up a mini lathe in his Shop for Wendell to use when he's ready. I think anything people would want to send would mean a ton to him, a note would mean as much or more than anything else. I can't overstate how much we all appreciate everyone's obvious concern. Thanks guys!! Tony



let me know when he is ready.


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> let me know when he is ready.



Will do, thanks Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

I will accumulate; Tony and I will work on the right timing. USPS needs Box number; others (FedEx, UPS) do not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

AgainstThe Grain said:


> I will accumulate; Tony and I will work on the right timing. USPS needs Box number; others (FedEx, UPS) do not.



George, I took out the address, personal information isn't allowed in the open forum. I sent Eric your info, anyone else who needs it we can PM it to them. Thanks!


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

Thanks for the catch; I should have the rules/reg. I found plans for building a sit-down stand for a mini-lathe on the Hunt County Woodturners site. I wonder if there is a woodworker around to take this on? I am just an old engineer that Wendell said should never be left to my own designs because I over engineer everything. LOL 

Ramp is probably the first priority

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

AgainstThe Grain said:


> Thanks for the catch; I should have the rules/reg. I found plans for building a sit-down stand for a mini-lathe on the Hunt County Woodturners site. I wonder if there is a woodworker around to take this on? I am just an old engineer that Wendell said should never be left to my own designs because I over engineer everything. LOL
> 
> Ramp is probably the first priority



Send it to me, I'll look at it. You're right about the ramp though.


----------



## rocky1

I was thinking I'd just have Tony give him a kiss on the cheek, and tell him it was from me! 

That should be enough to snap him out of whatever ails him!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## TimR

rocky1 said:


> I was thinking I'd just have Tony give him a kiss on the cheek, and tell him it was from me!
> 
> That should be enough to snap him out of whatever ails him!


ooooh (sounds like boo) 
I think he'd rather have the wood!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Here's an update that's not really an update. I don't have any real news, there's been some things come up that they are concerned about and are checking on, but nothing concrete yet. Suffice to say that he has a LONG recovery coming and a lot of work ahead of him. Please continue to keep thoughts and prayers for him and his family, Lisa (his wife) has gone through hell for the last week. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 10


----------



## Mlyle

I just heard....
Our prayers and thoughts are with @woodman6415!!
I do not know him but he and I
We’re working out a deal for Mesquite....week before last. Of course our friends health is
Paramount now.
Good luck my friend!!!!!!!

MLyle

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Leroy Blue

My family and I are praying for you and your recovery @woodman6415 and for your sweet wife Lisa!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mlyle said:


> I just heard....
> Our prayers and thoughts are with @woodman6415!!
> I do not know him but he and I
> We’re working out a deal for Mesquite....week before last. Of course our friends health is
> Paramount now.
> Good luck my friend!!!!!!!
> 
> MLyle




Michael, I read about the deal you and Wendell made. When I heard of the accident and injuries he incurred, I figured the two of you probably won't be completing the deal. 
Here is what I'm prepared to do. Last year, I packed up 3 LFRB's of Mesquite, and only shipped 2 of them. Sight unseen, I'll send you the box for postage only. It's a solid piece and fits' the box, so you already know the size. If you like the wood, then get something for Wendell, or send the money to someone that might have some fund going for him. If you don't like it, don't ship it back. Bar B Que steaks with it.

If you're ok with that, PM me with an address and i'll send you my PP address............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mlyle

Thanks Jerry

But at this time any wood deal is put someplace way far
away.......As I am so saddened by what Wendell's family
is going thru.
I will of course add to any fund that is created for the family.

god bless

MLyle

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Mlyle

Any News ?


----------



## Tony

Not really anything new, he's still the same.


----------



## Spinartist

Sorry to hear. Hope fer a speedy complete recovery.


----------



## TimR

Thank you George, that’s encouraging news.


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's great news!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

He'll get there, at least he's still with us!
I'm so happy hes making progress.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Time to send Tony in and give him the kiss! That'll get him up and breathing on his own! 


Good to hear he's making progress George. He'll be back with us shortly.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

As soon as he can have visitors I will be there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill

Dang---just found all this, guess I need to peruse more of the site more often when I have time.
Prayers up for Wendell and family. 
I don't envy what he has in store but am certainly glad that the conversation is optimistic. He'll need a lot of support from everybody.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

Very unfortunate event... sorry to hear the news. Hopefully the road to recovery is fast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

Heard yesterday that he may get moved sometime next week to a room where he can get non-family visitors. Tony is desperate for some short jokes...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

AgainstThe Grain said:


> Tony is desperate for some short jokes...



So, the short version is, Tony is short on short jokes

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> So, the short version is, Tony is short on short jokes


But he'll get back to you shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> But he'll get back to you shortly



That's what I'm waiting for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> That's what I'm waiting for.



Well, it is a short wait....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Well, it is a short wait....



You're a funny man Marc....


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You're a funny man Marc....



And Tall....don't forget tall!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

You guys are short on humor and tall on tales! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

AgainstThe Grain said:


> Heard yesterday that he may get moved sometime next week to a room where he can get non-family visitors. Tony is desperate for some short jokes...


As a side note, the missus is ready to chew his ass out --- always a good sign of recovery!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome, awesome, awesome.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

We are all pulling for him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

Tony and I got to finally see Wendell this morning; Lisa arranged for us to "sneak" into the ICU unit. We were not sure what to be prepared for but were pleasantly surprised that he was cleaned up with no visible bruising. He was alert, recognized us and followed our conversation. With the tracheotomy, he cannot speak but he would gesture a response or mouth simple words. He is aware why he is in the hospital but has no recollection (at this point) of the accident. He will be moved out of ICU over the next several days. To me, getting rid of the tracheotomy and feeding tube are important so he can talk (which he loves to do) and to eat (to build up strength). The other is to get him back online so can re-connect with his buddies.

As we were leaving I relayed an "off-color" comment from a turning buddy in Virginia and he started chuckling; all good signs for the very long journey ahead of him.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## TimR

AgainstThe Grain said:


> ...As we were leaving I relayed an "off-color" comment from a turning buddy in Virginia and he started chuckling; all good signs for the very long journey ahead of him.


That brings a smile to our faces too!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's great news! We will all keep praying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

This news makes me happy. Very happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Our prayers are being answered!! 

Want to make him LAUGH show him me in my costume

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Mike1950

Next time tell him the  said hi and time to get back


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Our prayers are being answered!!
> 
> Want to make him LAUGH show him me in my costume
> 
> View attachment 173420



What costume?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's all great news. It's going to take some time for him to heal up after his body was so severely injured. But his mind is still there and that's most important. Prayers for you Wendell. God bless you and your family.
You'll be back online with us soon, I look forward to that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## Tony

It was great seeing him. Like George said, we were both highly concerned about mental health most of all. I was very pleasantly surprised with both his physical and mental state, both of which are great. (At least no worse than they were before). I can't wait until he can talk again, I can't begin to imagine how many opinions he has stored up! Thanks from George, myself and his family for all the prayers and well wishes, keep them coming guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

Wendell moves out of ICU to the extended acute care facility tomorrow (Wednesday); normal visiting can start this weekend.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great news. I've got a package that I need to get on the way to you for him. So when he gets out, he'll have something to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Our prayers are being answered!!
> 
> Want to make him LAUGH show him me in my costume
> 
> View attachment 173420



Barry, are ya behind the Colonel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

He's in the long term PT facility, had a few bites of actual food today. On the way to recovery!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## B Rogers

Good deal. Thanking the Lord for healing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

More great news!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

All so very good to hear!


----------



## Tony

I just left seeing him, getting better and better. Going home is still a long ways off I think, but bit by bit he is getting there. Still full of piss and vinegar so that's good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> I just left seeing him, getting better and better. Going home is still a ling ways off I think, but bit by bit he is getting there. Still full of piss and vinegar so that's good.



Assume "long ways off", "ling ways off" sounds much shorter...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

Much to Tony's relief, Wendell can now tell short jokes!!!!

Seriously, just got home from visiting and am very enthused. He was upright in his hospital bed, alert and very lucid. He receives and reads texts but has not logged on to WoodBarter (he does have a laptop and could at anytime).

He isn't into responding to texts at this time; so if you send it, he will most probably see it.

But please:
- He does not remember and does not want to discuss the accident.
- He does not want to discuss the medical procedures they did

He wants to move on.

He knows he has a long rehab/recovery period; we need to keep things upbeat and positive. But I am totally pumped after the visit.

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Just an update, he's been moved to a Therapy facility and is getting better quickly. Still has a ways to go but definitely seeing progress. Still has his sense of humor and wit, we've had some good times visiting. Keep him and his family in your thoughts, he will be back on here when he is ready.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Tony 
How is Wendell doing? Haven't heard in a while.


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

He got home this week; no standing or walking until January. I suspect he is monitoring the boards as I type this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh heck. That's GREAT news. Hope he knows how much we miss him. Get well and get back on here Wendell!
Thanks for the update.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## TimR

Hey Wendell, hope you’re feeling a little better everyday. As tough as the healing and therapy must be, stick with it and know we’re all behind you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950

Take care Wendell, definitely missing the short jokes.... glad you got home for Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Missing your jokes and funny stuff here too. Get well soon Wendell, we miss you here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I just hope he read that post that said Tony was supposed to give him a kiss! 

Pucker up big guy, we all miss you!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> I just hope he read that post that said Tony was supposed to give him a kiss!
> 
> Pucker up big guy, we all miss you!!



You must be psychic Rock, I was about to text you, hadn't seen or heard from you in awhile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Been running my ass off trying to keep bees alive, to no avail. And, trying to keep up with the abundance of stupidity going on in our nation's capital of late. The lack of information and deliberate misinformation offered by the mainstream media in this matter, is to say the absolute very least, as politely as possible here on the forum... Appalling!! It is utterly ridiculous what you hear on TV and the radio, and what is actually going on up there. The only way one can stay informed, is to dig for the truth on the internet, and you better be prepared to be mad as hell when you start digging, because you certainly will be when you find the truth. There is just a whole bunch of folks up there that need to be strung up on live TV!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

It’s coming. Give it another year, and we should be ok. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I look for heads to start rolling very shortly, but I honestly don't know if they could hang them all in a year Jerry. The problem there is deep, it is VERY DEEP! It's a whole lot deeper and a whole lot uglier than any of us ever began to imagine. The things that were/are going on up there are simply unconscionable. But, it is all about to come to light!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

Just saw this and am trying to get caught up. Peace and Strength to Wendell and his family. Ok, it's over a month old. I hope he's doing OK. and getting back to health OK


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> Just saw this and am trying to get caught up. Peace and Strength to Wendell and his family. Ok, it's over a month old. I hope he's doing OK. and getting back to health OK



He's doing all right for someone his age! 

He's still got a ways to go but has come a long dang way since the accident. He will be back to normal before you know it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> He's doing all right for someone his age!
> 
> He's still got a ways to go but has come a long dang way since the accident. He will be back to normal before you know it.


you do realize how much he will get even for the  comment!!!!


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> you do realize how much he will get even for the  comment!!!!



I feel sure he's storing them like a squirrel stores nuts. I'm just waiting for the comebacks.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I feel sure he's storing them like a squirrel stores nuts. I'm just waiting for the comebacks.....



He's gunna kick ya in the shins.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> He's gunna kick ya in the shins.....



He will try to kick me somewhere else!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> He will try to kick me somewhere else!



Thanksgiving present!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Hows wendal doing. I haven't seen an update....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Greetings all you woodbarter nuts and little @Tony ...

I’m doing way better than I was ..
A humble thanks for all the prayers and concern ..
I’m at home wheelchair bound but gaining strength everyday...
Go back to doctor January 22 to see if I can start putting some weight on my legs ..
Have to give a Special thanks to @Tony and @AgainstThe Grain for staying in touch with my wife .. and building my ramp that allows me to get in and out of bed .. I’d be Lost without it ...
You guys and family have a very merry Christmas... and the midget you do just as good as You can .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 9 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

@woodman6415 - Wendell, great to see you check in! Very glad to hear that you are doing better than you were. I will pray the progress and healing continue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD

Welcome back, Wendell! 

I think Tony uses a ramp to climb in and out of bed, so it was probably pretty easy for him to build another!

Congrats on the progress you've made and best wishes for the road ahead!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Steve in VA

@woodman6415 

Hey Wendell,

It's fantastic to hear from you and we're all glad you're on the road to recovering! I hope you and your family have a great holiday season and enjoy the time together. Our thoughts and prayers were with you and will continue to be! Merry Christmas!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wendell, great to hear from you! Glad you're at least stopping in. Good to hear you're doing better. You and your family have a blessed and Merry Christmas and we'll still keep praying. Take care my friend. BTW, is @Tony like one of those little gnats that keeps flying around your ears and annoy the crap out of ya?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Yaaaaaa!!!! Woooohooooooo!!!!

Great to see you post again Wendell. This makes me happy. Boy I wish I had a ramp, then I could just roll out of bed and down the stairs. I may need to make a slide for that though.

Did you give @Tony a thump on the noggin for me?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wendell, great to hear from you! Glad you're at least stopping in. Good to hear you're doing better. You and your family have a blessed and Merry Christmas and we'll still keep praying. Take care my friend. BTW, is @Tony like one of those little gnats that keeps flying around your ears and annoy the crap out of ya?


You hit that gnat right on the head

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## TimR

Wendell, seeing a post from you puts a big smile on our silly faces. Hope you continue to make strides towards full recovery, though it may take time. Good to hear sense of humor still active!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Tony

It's about time old man!!!!

Great to have my friend back on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wendell it's so very good to see you back on with us! We missed you. Sounds like your recovery is coming along, that's good to here as well. Cant wait for you to start posting funny stuff in the joke thread again, you always posted some good ones, lol. Take it slow brother and heal up. It takes longer as we age, ask me how I know.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Hello there Wendall....great to see you posting again. Our prayers at this house have included you and your family. Merry Christmas friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Welcome back! So encouraging to see you posting again! Wishing you a very Merry Christmas! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Wendell, I'm glad you're doing better. Looking forward to some more new jokes, and hope to see you again in the future......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek

Welcome back!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Welcome Back Wendell. You and family have a Very Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Now that is a great Christmas surprise. Really good to hear from you Wendell. Praying for a speedy recovery sir. 
May you and yours have a Blessed Christmas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Merry Christmas Wendell!! Great to see those fingers working! Keep going....one step, er, roll, at a time. Whatever it takes, He has you all through this! Give that wife a peck on the cheek for all of us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Wendell!! Good to see you back old man... Kinda missed your ass 'round here! 

Good to see you almost up and about sorta. Hopefully it won't be long and they can get you back on your feet, and over bein as short as Tony?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

This just made my Christmas!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------

